# Συζήτηση Κυκλωμάτων > Κυκλώματα Εικόνας-'Ηχου & Φωτισμού >  >  DUBL-EX AMPLIFIER QUALITY MODEL W35

## spirakos

Γυριζοντας απο το χωριο δανειστηκα το συγκεκριμενο ενισχυτη απο το συλλογο, με σκοπο να το κανω λειτουργικο
Ελα ομως που δουλευε μια χαρα και δε χρειαστηκε να ακουμπησω ουτε αντισταση, ετσι ειπα να αντιγραψω το κυκλωμα και να το ανεβασω να παρουμε μια μυρωδια της παλιας σχολης
Μου βγηκαν ελαφρως τα ματια στην αναγνωριση καποιων υλικων οποτε δε δεχομαι παρατηρησεις!!!
Μερικες φωτο απο πανω και κατω
DSC01134.jpgDSC01135.jpgDSC01138.jpg
Ερχονται και τα σχηματικα

----------


## spirakos

Προκειται για 1 μονοκαλο ενισχυτη μικροφωνων,με 2χecc83, 1xecc81, 2xel34 PP. 
Η αντιγραφη εγινε σε σταδια για ευνοητους λογους

Τα μικροφωνα 1,2 περναν απο ενα σταδιο κερδους ενω το 3ο παει απ'ευθειας στο 2ο σταδιο 
Εδω φαινονται οι τρεις εισοδοι με τα αντιστοιχα volume. Το σημειο Α ειναι η εισοδος στο 2ο σταδιο
inputs with volume.JPG

----------


## spirakos

Εδω ειναι η πρωτη διπλοτριοδος που καθε μισο ενισχυει απο ενα μικροφωνο, η εξοδοι μεσω των πυκνωτων πανε στα ποτενσιομετρα φωνης της προηγουμενης φωτο και μετα ολα μαζι ενωνουν για το 2ο σταδιο
1st stage.JPG

----------


## spirakos

Ενω εχουν ενωθει τα σηματα απο τα 3 μικροφωνα ακολουθει ακομα ενα σταδιο κερδους τασης (2ο)
Εκει ερχεται να σφηνωσει ο ελεγχος τονων πριμα/μπασα μεταξυ 2ου και 3ου σταδιου και επειτα ακομα ενα σταδιο κερδους (3ο)
Η 2η διπλοτριοδος

----------


## spirakos

Ο ελεγχος τονων πριμα μπασα
tone control.JPG

----------


## spirakos

Ενα μικρο σταδιο κερδους (4ο) ακομα για να δεχθει την ολικη αναδραση ειναι 1ο μερος της ecc81 ενω το 2ο μισο αποτελει το διαχωριστη φασης (5ο) που θα οδηγησει τα 2 μπρατσα του ΡΡ
Η 3η διπλοτριοδος

----------


## spirakos

Και το σταδιο εξοδου με τις 2 el34 μαζι με το τροφοδοτικο

Αργοτερα ολα σε ενα νοικοκυρεμενα

----------


## Thanos10

Μπραβο Σπυρο ηταν απο τους αγαπημενους μου ενισχυτες ποτε δεν κατορθωσα να τον αγορασω εκεινη την εποχη πιτσιρικος πηγαινα και τον χαζευα στον Γιαννακοπουλο στον Πειραια.

----------


## spirakos

Δεν ηξερα οτι ο Γιαννακοπουλος εφερνε τετοια μηχανηματα, τωρα πια κανα πυκωτη αν βρεις πρεπει να πεις και ευχαριστω
Πολλα σταδια το ατιμο, με κουρασε, 2 Α4 κολημενες στη φαρδια πλευρα θελει να ενωθουν για γινει ενιαιο σχεδιο
 Παρατηρησε τις τοπικες αναδρασεις και τις διαφορες ζευξεις, τα σημεια που εχει τα ρυθμιστικα ακομα και τα grid stopper ολα διαφερουν μεταξυ τους πρεπει να επεσε πολυ δοκιμη για να φτασουν σε αυτο το αποτελεσμα

----------


## panos_panopoulos

Σπύρο καλησπέρα έχω ''μαζέψει'' και εγώ ένα ίδιο ενισχυτή (τους ενώνουμε να κάνουμε δικάναλο?) προς το παρόν δεν τον έχω κοιτάξει ακόμη, απο ότι όμως είδα πρόκειτε για τον ιταλικο Geloso G-27a , όπως εθεάθη εδώ



Σκέφτομαι μετά την επισκευή με ένα ανάλογο ηχειάκι , να το χαρίσω στην ανηψιά μου και να γίνει ενισχυτής ρόκ κιθάρας μιας και είναι μονοκάναλος λαμπάτος και μιας που μαθαίνει.

----------


## Thanos10

Αν λεμε τον ιδιο ηταν στην Κολοκωτρωνη τωρα δεν υπαρχει ποια,καποιος τυπος στο περιστερι τους εφιαχνε αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν απο τους καλυτερους της εποχης του ακομη και πριν μερικα χρονια πισω μικροφωνικη χωρις  Dublex.

----------


## spirakos

Ε τωρα χαλαστηκα, ξεματιαστηκα γα ενα σχεδιο που υπαρχει! Και να πω οτι δεν εψαξα το νετ? Ατοιμη GELOSO  :Angry:  :Angry:  :Angry:   ιδιο σχεδιο αλλη φιρμα
Τουλαχιστον να ειχε 2-3 χτυπητες διαφορες δε θα με πειραζε....αλλα τοσο ιδιο?




> Αν λεμε τον ιδιο ηταν στην Κολοκωτρωνη τωρα δεν υπαρχει ποια,καποιος τυπος στο περιστερι τους εφιαχνε αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν απο τους καλυτερους της εποχης του ακομη και πριν μερικα χρονια πισω μικροφωνικη χωρις  Dublex.



Θανο πριν μερικους μηνες που πηγα απλα μεταφερθηκε νομιζω ενα στενο πανω στη Κολοκοτρωνη

----------


## johnnkast

Μπραβο κι απο μενα Σπυρακο.....εισαι ωραιος!!!!

Αυτοι οι ενισχυτες χρησιμοποιηθηκαν κατα κορον για τις τοτε μικροφωνικες εγκαταστασεις.....με ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στις "κορνες" ...τα μεγαφωνα τυπου χοανης...
Ισως να βρισκονται ακομη ξεχασμενοι σε κοινοτητες...παλια δημαρχεια...σχολεια..εκκλησιες...συλλογους (σαν τον δικο σου)

ηταν πολυ ανθεκτικοι σε θεματα RF ...γι αυτο τους δουλευαν (και ισως να τους χρησιμοποιουν ακομα) για διαμορφωση σε λαμπατους πομπους A.M...

Υπηρχε και παραλλαγη στο δικο σου με τελικες  EL504 ...

Οπως ειπε κι ο Θανος ...ηταν απιαστο ονειρο εκεινη την εποχη η αποκτηση ενος Dublex 

Για την  ιστορια απλα να αναφερω (off topic) οτι κατα την περιοδο στα τελη του '60 εγινε προμηθεια σε  πολλα νεοσυστατα Γυμνασια ενος συστηματος "εξωτικου" κατα την ταπεινη μου γνωμη..
...Ηταν ενα ολοκληρωμενο μηχανημα της γερμανικης funkwerk kolleda(καποτε επεσε στα χερια μου ενα τετοιο για επισκευη)
BIG_0008050257.jpg
που αποτελειτο απο πανω προς τα κατω:
-Ενισχυτη με ρυθμιστικα τονου (τελικες ,αν θυμαμαι ειχε 4χ EL34)
-Ενα ανακλινομενο πορτακι με 20-30 διακοπτες για επιλεκτικες 100βολταϊκες εξοδους για μεγαφωνα
-Μετασχηματιστες για την διανομη των εξοδων
-Ενα φανταστικο ραδιο!!!....με ολες τις μπαντες LW,MW,SW(2-27Mhz),UKW(88-104Mhz)
-Προενισχυτη μικροφωνου-μικτη ...οπου στο κεντρο υπηρχε ενα μεγαφωνο monitor
-Πικ-απ ...η...μπομπινοφωνο

....ΟΛΑ ΛΑΜΠΑΤΑ!!!!!!

Καλη συνεχεια Σπυρο....

----------


## spirakos

Ευχαριστω Γιαννη
Αυτο το γερμανικο δειχνει πολυ χαοτικο, πρεπει να ηταν ελιτ της εποχης, κατι σαν λαμπατο πολυμηχανημα

----------


## KOKAR

> Ε τωρα χαλαστηκα, ξεματιαστηκα γα ενα σχεδιο που υπαρχει! Και να πω οτι δεν εψαξα το νετ? Ατοιμη GELOSO   ιδιο σχεδιο αλλη φιρμα
> Τουλαχιστον να ειχε 2-3 χτυπητες διαφορες δε θα με πειραζε....αλλα τοσο ιδιο?
> 
> Θανο πριν μερικους μηνες που πηγα απλα μεταφερθηκε νομιζω ενα στενο πανω στη Κολοκοτρωνη



Σπυρο αν δεν κανω λάθος ο Δουβλιδης ( Dublex ) είχε αντιγράψει τον Geloso....που να το γνωρίζεις βρε...εσυ τότε δεν ήσουν ούτε υποψία στο μυαλό του πατέρα σου !!!!

----------


## spirakos

> Σπυρο αν δεν κανω λάθος ο Δουβλιδης ( Dublex ) είχε αντιγράψει τον Geloso....που να το γνωρίζεις βρε...εσυ τότε δεν ήσουν ούτε υποψία στο μυαλό του πατέρα σου !!!!



Ουτε ~~ο στα @@ του δεν ημουν, ειχα ολη τη καλη διαθεση...αλλα...
Δε πειραζει, για την τιμη των οπλων θα το συμμαζεψω και θα το αναρτησω σε ενα ενιαιο σχεδιο...

----------


## dovegroup

> Αν λεμε τον ιδιο ηταν στην Κολοκωτρωνη τωρα δεν υπαρχει ποια,καποιος τυπος στο περιστερι τους εφιαχνε αν δεν κανω λαθος ηταν απο τους καλυτερους της εποχης του ακομη και πριν μερικα χρονια πισω μικροφωνικη χωρις Dublex.



Ηταν ο Σάκης Δουβλίδης, με το μικρό μαγαζάκι στην Παναγίτσα στην Φιλαδέλεφεια και με το μεγάλο αργότερα στην Σαλαμίνος επίσης στην ίδια περιοχή.
Εργαζόμουν σε μαθητή του και έτυχε να τον γνωρίσω προσωπικά πρίν 30+ χρόνια.
Εφτιαχνε τους 35W με EL34, τους 50W με EL504 & τους 100W πάλι με 2 EL504. Στην δεκαετία του 80 άρχισε να φτιάχνει τρανσιστοράτα PA για εκκλησίες και λοιπούς ιδιωτικούς και δημόσιους οργανισμούς. 
Σχετική συζήτηση...http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/showthread.php?t=39792

----------


## KOKAR

> Ουτε *~~ο* στα* @@* του δεν ημουν, ειχα ολη τη καλη διαθεση...αλλα...
> Δε πειραζει, για την τιμη των οπλων θα το συμμαζεψω και θα το αναρτησω σε ενα ενιαιο σχεδιο...



το ίδιο είπα αλλά με λίγο τακτ.... χα χα χα

----------


## KOKAR

Ακη, EL34 ήταν το μικρο του μηχάνημα ( σαν και αυτό τις φώτο του Σπύρου ) και όχι EL 84 ...

----------


## dovegroup

> Ακη, EL34 ήταν το μικρο του μηχάνημα ( σαν και αυτό τις φώτο του Σπύρου ) και όχι EL 84 ...



Το διορθώνω...
Μη βαράς το χέρι πήγε στο 8 αντί στο 3 οκ... :Rolleyes:

----------


## ΜΑΚΗΣ ΔΟΡ

> Μπραβο κι απο μενα Σπυρακο.....εισαι ωραιος!!!!
> 
> Αυτοι οι ενισχυτες χρησιμοποιηθηκαν κατα κορον για τις τοτε μικροφωνικες εγκαταστασεις.....με ιδιαιτερη προτιμηση στις "κορνες" ...τα μεγαφωνα τυπου χοανης...
> Ισως να βρισκονται ακομη ξεχασμενοι σε κοινοτητες...παλια δημαρχεια...σχολεια..εκκλησιες...συλλογους (σαν τον δικο σου)
> 
> ηταν πολυ ανθεκτικοι σε θεματα RF ...γι αυτο τους δουλευαν (και ισως να τους χρησιμοποιουν ακομα) για διαμορφωση σε λαμπατους πομπους A.M...
> 
> Υπηρχε και παραλλαγη στο δικο σου με τελικες  EL504 ...
> 
> ...




  Tί  μου  θύμισες  βρέ  Γιάννη  με  αυτό  το  συγκρότημα  όταν  ήμουν  μαθητής  σε  επαρχιακό  Γυμνάσιο  τέλη  δεκαετίας  του  70  ξεθάψαμε  ένα  τέτοιο  που  ήταν  πεκεταρισμένο  απο  τη  δεκαετία  του  60   ήταν  ανατολικής  Γερμανίας  D.D.R.  δυσκολευτήκαμε  να  του  προσαρμόσουμε   μικρόφωνο  και  ο  ήχος  του  ήταν  πολύ  σκληρός  αλλά  δούλεψε  καλά  καλύψαμε  κάποιους  χώρους   νομίζω  με  ηχεία  με  μ/τ  100v  έχουν  περάσει   πολλά   χρόνια  από  τότε   αν  και  μικρός  έκανα  τα  πρώτα  βήματα  στο  άθλημα.

    Ενισχυτές  DUBL-EX  υπήρχαν  και  στο  στρατό  στο  ΚΕΠΒ  υπήρχαν  2  νομίζω  οι  μεγάλοι  και  κάλυπταν  το  στρατόπεδο  ολόκληρο  με  κόρνες  και  πάντα  με   μ/τ  100V.

----------


## p.gabr

Ωραιος ο Σπυρος και παλι

Οσοι ειχαν πιαστει με τα Μεσαια  γυρω στα 1980 ,τον εχαν σχεδον ολοι χρησιμοποιησει
Ηταν μια αντιγραφη του dynaco  αλλα ,μαλλον κακως το λεω αυτο γιατι ηταν οτι πιο διαδεδομενο
Τσιτωμενος ομως οπως τον πουλαγαν και τις περισοτερες φορες κοκκινισμενες οι λυχνιες


Τον ειχα κατασκευασει και εγω και υπαρχει ακομα ΣΤΟ ΠΑΤΑΡΙ (19 χρονων ημουν τοτε)
 Ειχε ομως και μια ef86 προενισχυτρια

Βεβαια οχι για να ακουμε μουσικη αλλα για διαμορφωτρια για  πομπους
Ο μετασχηματιστης εξοδου για τετοιες δουλειες  δεν εχει εξοδο 8 ωμ--- αλλα 5  κωμ συνηθως

Ο ενισχυτης αυτος που ειχα φτειαξει ηταν για να οδηγει 2 λυχνιες 4-125 push -pull στα 2500βολτ  ισχυος περι τα 400βαττ

----------


## Thanos10

Το σχεδιακι με την EF86 το ειχω δει πρεπει να ειχε και ρυθμιστικα αν δεν κανω λαθος.

----------


## p.gabr

Nαι Θανο ειχε τρια  TONE

----------


## spirakos

Οριστε και το σχηματικο οπως υποσχεθηκα
schematic.jpg

----------

George37 (09-09-18), 

johnnkast (24-04-12), 

panos_panopoulos (24-04-12), 

perithess (25-04-12)

----------


## sakisr

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 37782Οριστε και μια φωτογραφια του Dublex με τι 504 αγορασμενος αρχες του '80.Παιζει ακομα με τις μανισιες λαμπες.Επαιξε σε ροκ συναυλιες, σε γαμους και πανηγυρια, σε εκλογες με κορνες στα 100 βολτ και σημερα χαιρεται τη ''συνταξη'' του μεσα στο εργαστηριο παιζοντας καμμια φορα για μελετη.
Απο πανω μια κλασσικη αντιγραφη του Geloso με τις δυο el34.

----------


## apilot

Φίλε Σπύρο (spirakos) μετά απο την προσπάθεια να μας δώσεις το σχέδιο του ενισχυτή DUBLEX 35W σου διέφυγαν μερικά πράγματα να προσθέσεις στο σχέδιο.Μήπως όμως χρειασθεί να τον κατασκευάσει κανείς γιαυτό έκανα τις απαρέτητες προσθέσεις.Οι αλλαγές είναι σύμφωνα με το σχέδιο της Geloso όχι βέβαια δικές μου.Να και το σχέδιο σόρι για την παρέμβαση.Dublex 35W.jpg

----------


## spirakos

Ευχαριστω για τις διορθωσεις, ειναι κριμα μετα απο τοσο κοπο να το αντιγραψω να το φτιαξει καποιος με λαθη
Η αναδραση υπαρχει ηδη, την εβαλες 2η φορα

----------


## apilot

Σπύρο έχεις δίκιο δεν την πρόσεξα.Βλέπεις χρειάζεται πολύ προσοχή.Παραθέτω το σωστό σχέδιο.
Dublex 35W.jpg

----------


## Γιωργος SV2OXX

Γεια  σας  εχω  βαλη  μπρωστα  να  τον  κανω  αυτον  τον  ενυσχιτη  που  τον  ειχα  αγωρασει  το  1974  τον  ιουνιο  απο  λεκτρονικη  στοα Θεσσαλονικη .  Παιδες  ειμε  Γερμανια  και  δεν  μπωρο  να  μετρισω  την  ταση  του  μετασχηματιστη  στο  δευτερευον  για  την  ανοδο  οχι  για  νηματα  και  τα  ποτι  ειναι  log H  lin. Αν  μου  απαντηση  καπιος  τον  ευχαριστω .

----------


## p.gabr

> Γεια  σας  εχω  βαλη  μπρωστα  να  τον  κανω  αυτον  τον  ενυσχιτη  που  τον  ειχα  αγωρασει  το  1974  τον  ιουνιο  απο  λεκτρονικη  στοα Θεσσαλονικη .  Παιδες  ειμε  Γερμανια  και  δεν  μπωρο  να  μετρισω  την  ταση  του  μετασχηματιστη  στο  δευτερευον  για  την  ανοδο  οχι  για  νηματα  και  τα  ποτι  ειναι  log H  lin. Αν  μου  απαντηση  καπιος  τον  ευχαριστω .




Γιώργο το μήνυμα σου δεν   είναι κατανοητό 

Μπορείς να το περιγραψεις καλύτερα;

----------


## sakisr

Παναγιωτη αν καταλαβα καλα ζητα να μαθει την ταση Υψηλης στο δευτερευον του Μ/Τ, και ποια απο τα ποτενσιομετρα ειναι γραμμικα και ποια λογαριθμικα.

----------


## Γιωργος SV2OXX

Γεια  σου  Παναγιωτη
Θελω  να  μαθω  το  δευτερευον  του  μετασχηματιστη για  της  ανοδους ποσα  βολτ  ειναι  και  τα  ποτενσιομετρα  αν  ειναι  λογαριθμικα  Η  γραμικα .Την  πλακετα  την  εκανα  τα  ηλικα  τα  κολισα  μενουν  ο  μετασχηματιστης  εξοδου  και  τροφοδοσιας .

----------


## spirakos

Καλησπερα Γιωργο
Η ανοδος εχει 310 συνεχες, οποτε χρειαζεσαι 230 στο τυλιγμα με 300mA για ανεση
Τον εξοδου δεν γνωριζω ποσο τον εχει στο συγκεκριμενο σχεδιο, πιστευω 4ΚΩ απο ανοδο σε ανοδο θα ειναι ενταξει

----------


## Γιωργος SV2OXX

Σπιρακο  ευχαριστω  για  το  ποστινγκ  το  μονο  που  μενη  τα  ποτενσιομετρα  πρεπει  λογικα  να  ειναι  λογαριθμικα  αλλα  επιδη  ορισμενοι   στα  πριμα και  μπασα εχουν γραμικα  προβλιματιζωμε  ο  εξοδου  ειναι   4κ  με  8και 4Ω  .

----------


## foufoutos1

Φίλε καλησπέρα και συγχαρητήρια για την δουλειά που παρουσίασες για τον Doublex.Θα ήθελα τη βοήθειά σου,αγόρασα ένα Dubl-ex W35 και κάποιος είχε αφαιρέσει το καλώδιο της ανάδρασης.Το ξανά έβαλα επάνω όπως είναι στο σχέδιο που έφτιαξες αλλά μου κόβει την ένταση,π.χ. (με χωρίς ανάδραση-ένταση 10 και με την ανάδραση πέφτει στο 7).Υπάρχει περίπτωση να καταστραφούν οι λυχνίες αν τον λειτουργώ χωρίς την ανάδραση.Αν θέλεις απάντησε μου.Χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!εκ τον προτέρων.Μπάμπης.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τα ποτενσιόμετρα έντασης είναι λογαριθμικά. Τα ποτενσιόμετρα τόνου είναι γραμμικά (πολύ κακώς) και πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν με λογαριθμικά ίσης τιμής, διαφορετικά ο ενισχυτής δεν θα έχει ομαλή απόκριση συχνοτήτων, όταν τα ποτενσιόμετρα τόνου βρίσκονται στο μέσον της διαδρομής τους.

Το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι το σχέδιο του DUBLEX είναι αντιγραφή από  GELOSO και συγκεκριμένα το μοντέλο G227A , το οποίο μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
http://www.radioamatore.info/images/...iovanni/88.pdf

----------


## p.gabr

> Τα ποτενσιόμετρα έντασης είναι λογαριθμικά. Τα ποτενσιόμετρα τόνου είναι γραμμικά (πολύ κακώς) και πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν με λογαριθμικά ίσης τιμής, διαφορετικά ο ενισχυτής δεν θα έχει ομαλή απόκριση συχνοτήτων, όταν τα ποτενσιόμετρα τόνου βρίσκονται στο μέσον της διαδρομής τους.
> 
> Το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι το σχέδιο του DUBLEX είναι αντιγραφή από  GELOSO και συγκεκριμένα το μοντέλο G227A , το οποίο μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
> http://www.radioamatore.info/images/...iovanni/88.pdf



Δημήτρη πολλους χαιρετισμούς ,γιατί δεν τα πολύ λέμε τελευταία.
Έχεις κάποια απάντηση για την διαφορετική τιμή αντιστάσεων στο οδηγό των λυχνιών εξόδου?
Αυτό που εγώ έχω σκεφτεί είναι οτι' στην κανονική λειτουργία δεν παίζει κάποιο ρόλο γιατί δεν υπάρχει ρεύμα οδηγού , η λειτουργία προστασίας από την υπεροδηγηση αρχίζει όταν η τιμή της τάσης φτάνει σε θετικές τιμές και έχουμε ρεύμα πλέγματος , ίσως η διαφορετική τιμή δίνει μια πιο ήπια παρορφωση κλιπαροντας λιγοτερο την μια ημιπεριοδο . Ίσως και κάποια προστασία του μετασχηματιστή από τον επικίνδυνο τετραγωνισμό.

----------


## foufoutos1

Σπύρο καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ!!!με την οδήγηση του προ-ενισχυτή τι πρέπει να κάνω  για να παίξει πιο δυνατά.Ευχαριστώ!!!Μπάμπης.

----------


## foufoutos1

Πιστεύω ότι έβαζαν ότι έβρισκαν ο δικός μου έχει ένα γραμμικό στο volume pu/micro 3  και όλα τα υπόλοιπα είναι λογαριθμικά.Όσο για τις αντιστάσεις τα χρώματα είναι 47Κ αλλά στη μέτρηση κάποιες είναι 55Κ η 53Κ κ.λ.π...οι δύο ηλεκτρολυτικοί πυκνωτές 25 και 100μF δεν είναι Axial κλπ..κλπ...

----------


## spirakos

> Σπύρο καλησπέρα και σε ευχαριστώ!!!με την οδήγηση του προ-ενισχυτή τι πρέπει να κάνω  για να παίξει πιο δυνατά.Ευχαριστώ!!!Μπάμπης.



Kαλημερα,

Καλο θα ηταν να μην επεμβεις στο σχεδιο εφοσον ο ενισχυτης ακομα δουλευει σωστα
Θυμαμαι καποιες εισοδοι μικροφωνου εχουν επιπλεον σταδιο κερδους, μπορεις να χρησιμοποιησεις αυτο αν το σημα σου ειναι τοσο χαμηλο
Οι συσκευες αναπαραγωγης πλεον πιστευω πως εχουν αρκετο πλατος για να οδηγησουν τα περισσοτερα ενισχυτικα. 
Αν και παλι δε σε καλυπτει ο υπολογιστης ή το cd player η ο,τι αλλο εχεις τοτε παρε μια μικρη κονσολα ηχου να γινεις λιγο πιο μοντερνος
https://www.skroutz.gr/c/345/miktes-consoles.html

----------


## foufoutos1

Σπύρο καλημέρα!τον Dublex τον θέλω για διαμόρφωση σε 2χ807 στα 750V.Πριν λίγο άρχισα τις αλλαγές...1ον οι δυο αντιστάσεις στην πρώτη διπλοτρίοδο ήταν 78.6Κ και 74.2Κ αντίστοιχα αλλά στα χρώματα 68Κ...τις άλλαξα με κανονικές των 68Κ και ανέβηκε λίγο ο ήχος.Οι τιμές των αντιστάσεων είναι μαύρα χάλια.Θα τις αλλάξω (όσες είναι λάθος) και αν μπουν οι σωστές τιμές βάση του σχεδίου σου πιστεύω πως θα στρώσει,μόνο που πρέπει να περιμένω να έρθουν και οι υπόλοιπες.Για να βγαίνει στα Watt που πρέπει δεν με πολύ απασχολεί ίσως το διορθώσω,το πρόβλημα είναι ο βόμβος 50Hz ο οποίος υπήρχε και υπάρχει μόνο στο mic.1.Αυτό είναι το πρόβλημα και δεν γνωρίζω τι πρέπει να κάνω.Αυτά!! και σε ευχαριστώ πολύ για την βοήθεια.

----------


## foufoutos1

Από τον ύπνο ήμουν και αντί για διαμόρφωση έγραψα οδήγηση (το διόρθωσα) ....

----------


## spirakos

Πεντε υλικα εχει γυρω απο το μικ1, αλλαξε τα ολα!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Παναγιώτη PGabr ναι, έχω απάντηση για τις διαφορετικές τιμές αντιστάσεων σε σειρά με τα πλέγματα των λυχνιών εξόδου. Παρατηρώ ότι η μεγαλύτερη τιμή είναι από την πλευρά της καθόδου του αναστροφέα/οδηγού και η μικρότερη από την πλευρά της ανόδου. Η πιο λογική εξήγηση κατά τη γνώμη μου είναι ότι εξισώνει τις εσωτερικές αντιστάσεις οδήγησης στα δύο σκέλη του push-pull. Αν δεν είναι ίσες, τότε η απόκριση συχνότητας θα είναι διαφορετική στα δύο σκέλη και αυτό θα προκαλούσε ασυμμετρία του σήματος στις υψηλές συχνότητες.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Foufoute-1, η μέγιστη τάση λειτουργίας της 807 για διαμόρφωση ανόδου είναι 600V. Φυσικά θα λειτουργήσει στα 750 αλλά ποιο θα είναι το όφελος; 6 βατ παραπάνω στα 44, δηλαδή 13% αύξηση ισχύος που ισοδυναμεί με περίπου 0,5dB κέρδος. Μηδαμινό σε σχέση με την αυξημένη φθορά. Ισχύς 35W είναι ανεπαρκής για 2χ807. Χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 60W για βάθος διαμόρφωσης 100%, δηλαδή το μισό της ισχύος ανοδικής τροφοδοσίας. 
*Ρίξτε μια ματιά στα στοιχεία λειτουργίας* *εδώ.*

----------


## foufoutos1

> Foufoute-1, η μέγιστη τάση λειτουργίας της 807 για διαμόρφωση ανόδου είναι 600V. Φυσικά θα λειτουργήσει στα 750 αλλά ποιο θα είναι το όφελος; 6 βατ παραπάνω στα 44, δηλαδή 13% αύξηση ισχύος που ισοδυναμεί με περίπου 0,5dB κέρδος. Μηδαμινό σε σχέση με την αυξημένη φθορά. Ισχύς 35W είναι ανεπαρκής για 2χ807. Χρειάζονται τουλάχιστον 60W για βάθος διαμόρφωσης 100%, δηλαδή το μισό της ισχύος ανοδικής τροφοδοσίας. 
> *Ρίξτε μια ματιά στα στοιχεία λειτουργίας* *εδώ.*



Τρελέ * Επιστήμονα 750V χωρίς φορτίο ..με το φορτίο + τα 6Κ του διαμορφωτή η τάση θα πέσει στα 620V νομίζω δεν θα είναι πρόβλημα τα 20V παραπάνω το 1975 τις δουλεύαμε με τριπλασιασμό στα 900V και κάθε μήνα τρέχαμε στον Πάσχο στην Ακαδημίας για καινούργιες (εάν είχαμε φράγκα ),όσο για τον ενισχυτή αυτόν μόνο βρήκα σε τιμή ευκαιρίας δυστυχώς εδώ που είμαι (Κύπρο) η αγορά είναι πολύ περιορισμένη ....και διαμόρφωση από σκριν...Αυτά και πολλά ευχαριστώ!!

*

----------


## foufoutos1

> Πεντε υλικα εχει γυρω απο το μικ1, αλλαξε τα ολα!



Οκ ευχαριστώ....θα περιμένω 15-20 ημέρες να έρθουν τα εξαρτήματα...και μία ακόμα ερώτηση,υπάρχει περίπτωση ο βόμβος να είναι από την πρώτη και την δεύτερη ECC83 εάν είναι πεσμένες??? η από ηλεκτρολυτικούς 50 χρόνων και βάλε.....Ευχαριστώ!.

----------


## foufoutos1

Η ECC81 και οι El34 είναι καινούργιες.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Στη διαμόρφωση από σκριν να υπολογίζεις ότι η τάση του ηλεκτροδίου πρέπει να είναι η μισή από την τάση ονομαστικής λειτουργίας κι η ισχύς εξόδου περίπου στο 1/4 της ονομαστικής (ίσως και λίγο περισσότερο). Για να διαμορφώσεις από σκριν 2χ807 αρκεί ένας απλοϊκός ενισχυτής μικρής ισχύος (πχ ECC83-EL84). Συντονίζεις κανονικά με πλήρη τάση σκρίν και ανόδου και μετά με ένα διακόπτη μειώνεις την τάση σκριν στο μισό και διαμορφώνεις κατά πλάτος. Τότε η ανοδική τάση 750V είναι σωστή (συνθήκες ICAS). Εννοείται ότι εκπέμπουμε μόνο στα ραδιοερασιτεχνικά πλαίσια!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ο βόμβος πιθανότατα προέρχεται από προβλήματα εξομάλυνσης ή χαλασμένους αποσυζευκτικούς πυκνωτές (ηλεκτρολυτικούς). Αν εμφανίζεται μόνο στο μικρόφωνο, μπορεί να φταίει η θωράκιση του καλωδίου. Ελέγξτε και τα νήματα θέρμανσης (το ένα άκρο πρέπει να είναι γειωμένο ή και τα δύο μέσω αντιστάσεων ίδιας τιμής και τα καλώδια καλά στριμμένα μεταξύ τους).

----------


## foufoutos1

Ok ευχαριστώ! όλα αυτά θα τα τσεκάρω αύριο και θα σε ενημερώσω....κατέβασα ρολά για σήμερα...καλό βράδυ!

----------


## foufoutos1

Καλησπέρα!Λοιπόν..1 άλλαξα ηλεκτρολυτικούς ο βόμβος παραμένει...2 άλλαξα καλώδιο μικ..τα ίδια...άλλαξα τα καλώδια των 6,3 (ήταν λίγο χύμα)με καλά στριμμένα ΜΙΚΡΗ βελτίωση  - πρόσθεσα πυκνωτή .01 στα 6.3 και .έναν .47 στα 230V ΜΙΚΡΗ βελτίωση εάν βάλω 2 όπως στο σχέδιο του Geloso πέφτει το ρελέ στο πίνακα.Ο βόμβος παραμένει σε μικρότερη ένταση αλλά αυξάνετε αισθητά όταν προσθέτω μπάσα.Δεν έχω όργανα για μετρήσεις μόνο 2 πολύμετρα (αναλογικό και ψηφιακό) και ένα καπασιτόμετρο.Αυτά...Τα νήματα όταν τα γείωσα έγινε χαμός από το θόρυβο.Δεν ξέρω αλλά σπάει νεύρα το πρόβλημα.Ο ενισχυτής είναι στην αρχική του κατάσταση δηλ εκτός από την αφαίρεση του καλωδίου της ανάδρασης δεν είχαν πειράξει τίποτα άλλο.Αυτά.

----------


## foufoutos1

Η τάση δικτύου στη Κύπρο είναι 230-240V και όχι 220V λέτε να είναι από αυτό ο βόμβος???

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχει μεγάλη σχέση η τάση δικτύου. Μετρήστε την τάση νημάτων, αν είναι μεγαλύτερη από πχ 6,6 βολτ, μειώστε την ελαφρά με μια αντίσταση. Το κουτί του ενισχυτή είναι γειωμένο;

----------


## foufoutos1

Τάση νημάτων 7.13V!!!!!!!! και το σασί το έχω διπλό γειώσει.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Για τα νήματα νομίζω ότι το καλύτερο είναι να ξετυλίξετε το μετασχηματιστή και να αφαιρέσετε μια σπείρα από το τύλιγμα. Με τάση νημάτων 7,1 βολτ η ζωή των λυχνιών δεν θα είναι ιδιαίτερα μεγάλη... Δοκιμάστε να αντιμεταθέσετε τις ECC83 ή να αντικαταστήσετε την πρώτη με μια σίγουρα καλή, Μπορεί να παρουσιάζει διαρροές από τα νήματα. Ποια είναι η συχνότητα του βόμβου; 50 ή 100 Hz; Αν είναι 100Hz, τότε μάλλον υπάρχει πρόβλημα εξομάλυνσης. Αν είναι 50, τότε ίσως υπάρχει κάποια επαγωγή από το μετασχηματιστή, ή από τα νήματα ή από βρόχο γείωσης.

----------


## foufoutos1

Τρελέ *Επιστήμονα είσαι μεγάλος 99.9 τις  100 είναι από την τάση στα νήματα ο θόρυβος  είναι* 50Hz και οι 2 Ecc83 είναι από το καιρό του Νώε.Αύριο  θα ψάξω για αντίσταση.Σε ευχαριστώ!!!Και έχω παραγγείλει ECC83 σε 10 μέρες θα τις έχω.

----------


## foufoutos1

Το μετ/τη αν ήταν καινούργιος θα τον εγχείριζα αλλά αυτός είναι 50 χρονών και φοβάμαι μην ξεφλουδίσει το εμαγιέ και βραχυκυκλώσει (το έχω πάθει).

----------


## foufoutos1

!!!!!Μόλις έδωσα τάση από άλλο μετ/τη 6.2V/5A ο θόρυβος εξαφανίστηκε!!!!!Τρελέ Επιστήμονα είσαι πολύ μεγάλος!!!Χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!! σε σένα και στον spirakos για την βοήθεια που μου προσφέρατε.

----------

mikemtb (14-09-18), 

Τρελός Επιστήμονας (14-09-18)

----------


## foufoutos1

Και η εγχείριση στο μετ/τη πέτυχε 100% για την ηλικία του εσωτερικά είναι σε άψογη κατάσταση,αφαίρεσα 3 σπείρες και η τάση έπεσε στα 6.32V.Ο θόρυβος εξαφανίστηκε.Τέλειο το Ντουμπλεξάκι!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Συγχαρητήρια!!!! Λοιπόν, τώρα ήρθε η ώρα για μια μετατροπή, η οποία θα  δώσει νέα ζωή, αντοχή και ποιότητα στο ντουμπλεξάκι σας!! Αφαιρέστε την  αντίσταση πόλωσης καθόδου, συνδέστε σε κάθε λυχνία EL34  μαζί την κάθοδο  και το 3ο πλέγμα (ακροδέκτες 1 και 8 των EL34) και τους επιστρέφετε στη  γη μέσω μιας μετρητικής αντίστασης 10Ω/1W για κάθε λυχνία. Μετρώντας  την τάση στις αντιστάσεις 10Ω μπορούμε εύκολα να υπολογίζουμε το ρεύμα  λειτουργίας κάθε λυχνίας (V/R). Κατασκευάζετε ένα απλό τροφοδοτικό  αρνητικής τάσης περίπου 40 βολτ χρησιμοποιώντας οποιοδήποτε  μετασχηματιστάκι σας είναι διαθέσιμο (πχ 2Χ15V/5W, ανόρθωση με γέφυρα και  ηλεκτρολυτικός, θα δώσει περίπου 42V) και με τη βοήθεια ενός τρίμερ ή  διαιρέτη δίνετε αρνητική τάση πόλωσης στα πλέγματα. Η τάση αυτή πρέπει  να είναι περίπου -35V. Για να γίνει αυτό πρέπει να αποσυνδέσετε τις  αντιστάσεις πλέγματος των λυχνιών από τη γη και να τις συνδέσετε στην  αρνητική τάση. Μετρώντας την τάση στις μετρητικές αντιστάσεις καθόδου  επιβεβαιώνετε ότι το ρεύμα ηρεμίας είναι περίπου 25-30mA ανά λυχνία  (0,25V τάση πάνω στην αντίσταση των 10Ω). Το σημείο λειτουργίας θα  ρυθμιστεί σωστά και η ισχύς ηρεμίας θα μειωθεί, με αποτέλεσμα πιο ψυχρή  λειτουργία. Ακόμη καλύτερα να υπάρχουν δυο τρίμερ, ένα για κάθε λυχνία  έτσι ώστε η πόλωση της κάθε μίας να ρυθμιστεί ξεχωριστά, σε περίπτωση  που τα χαρακτηριστικά τους διαφέρουν.

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Τώρα που έχετε σωστή τάση νημάτων, υπάρχει ένα επιπλέον κέρδος. Η υψηλή τάση είναι μεγαλύτερη από πριν και η ισχύς εξόδου θα είναι αυξημένη. Μην ξεχάσετε να συνδέσετε την ανατροφοδότηση. Για το κύκλωμα προενίσχυσης του μικροφώνου έχω μια διαφορετική πρόταση. Τοποθετήστε στη θέση των ανοδικών αντιστάσεων των 68kΩ αντιστάσεις 220kΩ/0,5W και αντιστάσεις καθόδου 1,5kΩ/0,5W παράλληλα με ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές 10μF/16V σε κάθε τριοδικό τμήμα. Θα έχετε ένα προενισχυτή μικροφώνου σωστά πολωμένο, με μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση από τον προηγούμενο και με σταθεροποιημένο σημείο λειτουργίας. Οι αντιστάσεις πλέγματος και οι συζευκτικοί πυκνωτές μπορούν να μείνουν όπως είναι (3,3ΜΩ και 10nF) ή να αλλάξουν, αν θέλετε πιο χαμηλή αντίσταση εισόδου. Όπως είναι το αρχικό κύκλωμα, είναι υπολογισμένο για κρυσταλλικό μικρόφωνο (καταργήθηκε) αλλά δουλεύει αξιοπρεπώς και με συνηθισμένο πυκνωτικό. Αν θέλετε οπωσδήποτε χαμηλή αντίσταση (πχ 600Ω για δυναμικό μικρόφωνο), μπορείτε να την συνδέσετε στο σύνδεσμο DIN, κατευθείαν από τον ακροδέκτη προς τη γη χωρίς να πειράξετε το υπόλοιπο κύκλωμα.

----------


## foufoutos1

Κάλο!! αλλά τι γίνεται με τις καθόδους των El34 που είναι συνδεδεμένες με τη μεσαία λήψη των 6,3V ( δεν υπάρχει στα σχηματικά)και γειώνεται μέσο των 150Ωμ και του ηλέκτρολυτικού???

----------


## foufoutos1

Κάλο!! αλλά τι γίνεται με τις καθόδους των El34 που είναι συνδεδεμένες με τη μεσαία λήψη των 6,3V ( δεν υπάρχει στα σχηματικά)και γειώνεται μέσο των 150Ωμ και του ηλέκτρολυτικού???

----------


## foufoutos1

Τώρα που έχετε σωστή τάση νημάτων, υπάρχει ένα επιπλέον κέρδος. Η υψηλή τάση είναι μεγαλύτερη από πριν και η ισχύς εξόδου θα είναι αυξημένη. Μην ξεχάσετε να συνδέσετε την ανατροφοδότηση. Για το κύκλωμα προενίσχυσης του μικροφώνου έχω μια διαφορετική πρόταση. Τοποθετήστε στη θέση των ανοδικών αντιστάσεων των 68kΩ αντιστάσεις 220kΩ/0,5W και αντιστάσεις καθόδου 1,5kΩ/0,5W παράλληλα με ηλεκτρολυτικούς πυκνωτές 10μF/16V σε κάθε τριοδικό τμήμα. Θα έχετε ένα προενισχυτή μικροφώνου σωστά πολωμένο, με μεγαλύτερη ενίσχυση από τον προηγούμενο και με σταθεροποιημένο σημείο λειτουργίας........ΜΕ ΑΥΤΗ ΤΗΝ ΑΛΛΑΓΗ ΘΑ ΛΕΙΤΟΥΡΓΕΙ ΚΑΛΥΤΕΡΑ ΜΕ ΔΥΝΑΜΙΚΟ ΜΙΚ/ΝΟ????? γιατί κάπου μπερδεύτηκα

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η μεσαία λήψη του τυλίγματος νημάτων 6,3 βολτ θα παραμείνει γειωμένη. Η κοινή αντίσταση πόλωσης καθόδου 150 Ω θα αφαιρεθεί. Η κάθοδος κάθε λυχνίας θα συνδεθεί μέσω μετρητικής αντίστασης με τη γη. Η μετρητική αντίσταση μπορεί να έχει τιμή και 1Ω, οπότε η ένδειξη του βολτόμετρου σε mV θα αντιστοιχεί με το ρεύμα καθόδου σε mA.

Με την μετατροπή που προτείνω για τη βαθμίδα μικροφώνου θα λειτουργεί καλύτερα, ανεξάρτητα από το είδος μικροφώνου που θα χρησιμοποιήσετε.

----------


## foufoutos1

Κάλο!! αλλά τι γίνεται με τις καθόδους των El34 που είναι συνδεδεμένες με τη μεσαία λήψη των 6,3V ( δεν υπάρχει στα σχηματικά)και γειώνεται μέσο των 150Ωμ και του ηλέκτρολιτικού???

----------


## foufoutos1

DUBL-EX W35.jpgΟκ θα ξεκινήσω από βδομάδα τις αλλαγές και θα σας ενημερώσω για το αποτέλεσμα (220K/1.5K και 10μf/16V).Ευχαριστώ!!!!!ΕΤΣΙ είναι???

----------


## foufoutos1

DUBL-EX W35.jpg (220K/1.5K και 10μf/16V) ΕΤΣΙ ΠΡΕΠΕΙ ΝΑ ΕΙΝΑΙ???

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ακριβώς έτσι. Το είχα δοκιμάσει και εγώ πολλές φορές επιτυχώς, ακόμη και σε Geloso τον οποίο χρησιμοποιεί φίλος για ηλεκτρική κιθάρα. Όταν τελειώστε και διαπιστώσετε ότι όλα λειτουργούν κανονικά, μπορείτε να πειραματιστείτε και με την αντίσταση εισόδου 470kΩ. Όπως είναι το κύκλωμα, η αντίσταση εισόδου της βαθμίδας είναι λίγο μικρότερη από 470kΩ. Αν την αφαιρέσετε, τότε η αντίσταση εισόδου θα γίνει 3,3ΜΩ (ιδανική για παλιού τύπου κρυσταλλικό μικρόφωνο με κοντό καλώδιο) ενώ αν την μειώσετε, θα γίνει όσο χαμηλή θέλετε (πχ 1-10kΩ για δυναμικό ή πυκνωτικό). Δοκιμάστε, ανάλογα με το μικρόφωνο. Για κοινό δυναμικό μικρόφωνο μια αντίσταση από 680Ω έως 1000Ω είναι ιδανική, ώστε να υπάρχει προσαρμογή και να μην εμφανίζεται μεγάλος θόρυβος, αν το καλώδιο είναι μακρύ. Για ηλεκτρική κιθάρα είχα τοποθετήσει αντίσταση 68kΩ. Πειραματιστείτε!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και κάτι άλλο: Τα δικτυώματα C18/R30 και C21/R27 ορίζουν κάτω συχνότητα αποκοπής 2,2Hz. Αν το μικρόφωνο περνάει πολλά μπάσα ή υπόηχους, μπορείτε να μειώσετε την τιμή του πυκνωτή. Με 2,2nF η κάτω συχνότητα αποκοπής θα γίνει 22Hz. Μπορείτε να την ρυθμίσετε όπως θέλετε. Το ίδιο και με τους πυκνωτές σύζευξης ανόδου-ποτενσιομέτρου.

----------


## foufoutos1

DUBL-EX W35 (2).jpgΔηλαδή αν κατάλαβα καλά (για να μην το κάνω... Κούγκι) έτσι θα είναι οκ με είσοδο 1 για δυναμικό Μικ/νο και είσοδο 2 για Κιθάρα???

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Ναι, έτσι ακριβώς. Να έχετε υπόψη σας ότι, αν το δυναμικό μικρόφωνο τερματίζεται στη χαρακτηριστική του αντίσταση με αντιστάτη, η ωφέλιμη τάση υποδιπλασιάζεται. Αν τερματίζεται με μετασχηματιστή (ακόμη καλύτερα με balanced), τότε η ωφέλιμη τάση γίνεται η μέγιστη. Ούτως ή άλλως λίγος πειραματισμός δεν βλάπτει. Αν δουλέψει καλά με τα 680Ω, το αφήνετε έτσι. Διαφορετικά δοκιμάζετε 2-3 διαφορετικές τιμές (πχ 1KΩ, 4,7KΩ, 10kΩ). "Κούγκι" δεν θα γίνει σε καμιά περίπτωση. Αντίθετα μπορεί να γίνει ένας αξιοπρεπής ηχητικά ενισχυτής. Βέβαια, το ασχημόπαπο κύκνος γίνεται μόνο στα παραμύθια!!! Καλή επιτυχία!!!

----------


## foufoutos1

Οι παραγγελία για τα εξαρτήματα δόθηκε μετά από 15-20 ημέρες καλώς εχόντων των πραγμάτων θα αρχίσω τα πειράματα...Δυστυχώς εδώ που είμαι από τα 4 καταστήματα ηλεκτρονικών εξαρτ/των τα 3 έχουν κλείσει και το 4ο πουλάει λαμπατέρ και τοστιέρες...Χίλια ευχαριστώ!!!

----------


## foufoutos1

Προς το παρών δε έχω εξαρτήματα να πειραματιστώ αλλά με προβληματίζει η αντίσταση R30 π.χ. στο άπειρο περνάει όλη η τάση που δίνει η πηγή εισόδου (Δυναμικό μικ/νο AKG D7 )...ενώ όσο την μειώνουμε (την αντίσταση R30)μειώνουμε και τη τάση που δίνει η πηγή εισόδου.....Δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω σωστά...άρα πως θα δουλέψει με μια αντίσταση των 680 Ωμ η 1000 Ωμ ?????Όταν η πηγή εισόδου (AKG D7) έχει 600 Ωμ αντίσταση και sensitivity 2.6 mV/Pa.Εάν αφαιρέσω τελείως την R30 και στη θέση της R28 αντί για 3.3Μ βάλω αντίσταση 1Μ.ίσως είνα καλύτερα???

----------


## foufoutos1

Προς το παρών δε έχω εξαρτήματα να πειραματιστώ αλλά με προβληματίζει η αντίσταση R30 π.χ. στο άπειρο περνάει όλη η τάση που δίνει η πηγή εισόδου (Δυναμικό μικ/νο AKG D7 )...ενώ όσο την μειώνουμε (την αντίσταση R30)μειώνουμε και τη τάση που δίνει η πηγή εισόδου.....Δεν ξέρω αν τα λέω σωστά...άρα πως θα δουλέψει με μια αντίσταση των 680 Ωμ η 1000 Ωμ ?????Όταν η πηγή εισόδου (AKG D7) έχει 600 Ωμ αντίσταση και sensitivity 2.6 mV/Pa.Εάν αφαιρέσω τελείως την R30 και στη θέση της R28 αντί για 3.3Μ βάλω αντίσταση 1Μ.ίσως είνα καλύτερα???

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Μπορείτε να βάλετε και 1ΜΩ, δεν θα αλλάξει κάτι ουσιαστικά. Μπορείτε ακόμη και να αφαιρέσετε την 470κΩ. Τότε το δυναμικό μικρόφωνο θα είναι εντελώς ατερμάτιστο και θα δίνει τη μέγιστη τάση. Δεν ξέρω τι μπορεί να συμβεί αναφορικά με την απόκριση συχνότητας. Σε κάποια μικρόφωνα η σωστή απόκριση συχνότητας επιτυγχάνεται με τη σωστή αντίσταση τερματισμού. Γι' αυτό είπα να δοκιμάστε.
Προσωπική μου γνώμη είναι: α) 680Ω για δυναμικό μικρόφωνο ή πυκνωτικό studio quality, 
β) 4,7-10κΩ για κοινό πυκνωτικό με τη συνηθισμένη κάψα και τη μπαταρία ή για πυκωτικό ιδιοκατασκευής με κάψα, μπαταρία, αντίσταση και πυκνωτή 
γ) 68κΩ για ηλεκτρική κιθάρα και 
γ) μεγαλύτερη ή ίση με 1ΜΩ για κρυσταλλικό (αν έχετε).

----------


## foufoutos1

Όλα αυτά τα μικ/να υπάρχουν θα πειραματιστώ και θα σας ενημερώσω (όταν έρθουν τα εξαρτήματα)ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## foufoutos1

Όλα καλά!!! Έγιναν όλες οι αλλαγές που μου πρότεινες και το ντουβλεξάκι πετάει!!!Φυσικά άλλαξα και τον πυκνωτή της εισόδου με έναν 2,2n (είχε πολλά μπάσα με τον 22n). Και μία τελευταία ερώτηση...αυτός ο Dublex έχει έξοδο 100V ...είναι μόνο για μεγάφωνα με μετ/τη η μπορεί να γίνει και η διαμόρφωση στα MW από εκεί??Χωρίς δεύτερο μετ/τη??(Έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε που ασχολούμουν και κάποια τα έχω ξεχάσει).

----------


## foufoutos1

Εδώ είναι λάθος η οχι???Geloso 227 A_DUBLEX-35W (700 x 357) (2).jpg



> Τα ποτενσιόμετρα έντασης είναι λογαριθμικά. Τα ποτενσιόμετρα τόνου είναι γραμμικά (πολύ κακώς) και πρέπει να αντικατασταθούν με λογαριθμικά ίσης τιμής, διαφορετικά ο ενισχυτής δεν θα έχει ομαλή απόκριση συχνοτήτων, όταν τα ποτενσιόμετρα τόνου βρίσκονται στο μέσον της διαδρομής τους.
> 
> Το έχω ξαναγράψει ότι το σχέδιο του DUBLEX είναι αντιγραφή από  GELOSO και συγκεκριμένα το μοντέλο G227A , το οποίο μπορείτε να βρείτε εδώ:
> http://www.radioamatore.info/images/...iovanni/88.pdf

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Προφανώς και είναι λάθος. Ο συζευκτικός πυκνωτής πρέπει να έπεται της αντίστασης ανόδου και όχι να προηγείται. Στον Dublex  δεν υπήρχε αυτό το λάθος, μόνο η χρήση γραμμικού αντί για λογαριθμικού ποτενσιόμετρου τόνου.

----------


## foufoutos1

Όλα καλά!!! Έγιναν όλες οι αλλαγές που μου πρότεινες και το ντουβλεξάκι πετάει!!!Φυσικά άλλαξα και τον πυκνωτή της εισόδου με έναν 2,2n (είχε πολλά μπάσα με τον 22n). Και μία τελευταία ερώτηση...αυτός ο Dublex έχει έξοδο 100V ...είναι μόνο για μεγάφωνα με μετ/τη η μπορεί να γίνει και η διαμόρφωση στα MW από εκεί??Χωρίς δεύτερο μετ/τη??(Έχουν περάσει πολλά χρόνια από τότε που ασχολούμουν και κάποια τα έχω ξεχάσει).

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Η έξοδος των 100V είναι κατάλληλη μόνο για οδήγηση μεγαφώνων με μετασχηματιστή προσαρμογής.

----------


## foufoutos1

Πολύτιμες όλες οι πληροφορίες που μου έδωσες να είσαι καλά και ΧΙΛΙΑ ΕΥΧΑΡΙΣΤΩ!!!

----------


## Τρελός Επιστήμονας

Και κάτι ακόμη: στο σχέδιο της Geloso όλα τα ποτενσιόμετρα είναι σχεδιασμένα με τεθλασμένες γραμμές αυξανόμενου πλάτους. Πιθανότατα είναι σύμβολο λογαριθμικής μεταβολής. Οι κανονικές αντιστάσεις έχουν σχεδιαστεί με τεθλασμένη γραμμή σταθερού πλάτους. Συνήθως τοποθετούμε τα σύμβολα lin, log, A, B δίπλα από την τιμή της αντίστασης του ποτενσιομέτρου για να δηλώσουμε το νόμο μεταβολής της αντίστασης (linear, logarithmic, semi-log).

----------

